#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Большой китайско-русский словарь и большой русско-китайский словарь онлайн

## Еше Нинбо

Самый большой китайско-русский словарь и русско-китайский словарь  он-лайн:
http://www.bkrs.info/

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

zhonga.ru лучше, на мой вгляд.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (01.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Спасибо.
Они, наверное, равноценны :Embarrassment:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо.
> Они, наверное, равноценны


В основе одинаковые словари, плюсы Джунги — красивый дизайн и быстрота поиска, а кроме того, больше пользователей, которые добавляют интересные слова  :Wink:

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.11.2010)

----------


## Alexandre

> zhonga.ru лучше, на мой вгляд.


По-моему оба используют Ошанина как базу (китайско-русский). А дальше на вкус и цвет. Для современного языка лучше zhonga, т.к. там еще пара современных русских словарей. Для классического лучше bkrs, так как там так же есть китайские "словари-сателлиты", на для их чтения нужено достаточно хороший уровень.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------

